# Crawler Harness Components



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a question... Nick is really getting into tying his own crawler harnesses and I'm going to be getting him beads, hooks, clevises, etc... Where is a good place to buy them in numbers? Should I go through Stamina or Janns-Netcraft or does anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

The best place I have found, at least for blades is here http://www.hagensfish.com/catalog.htm You will notice that they have a minimum of a few hundred or thousand for most things. Look at pg. 1 of the catalog and you will see that you can order less than the minimum but they charge you an extra dollar per item. Even with the extra dollar it is still the best place I've found for the blades. You can get beads and clevises anywhere, for hooks try here if hagens doesn't have what you want. http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?&redirected I've heard they are kind of slow to ship but they sell on ebay also and it was fairly quick.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I would talk to Craig at Erie Outfitters...he's got everything you'd need for tying harnesses!! 

http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Cabelas has bead assortments pretty reasonably priced. 3000 beads for 9.99


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i get my beads at walmart in the crafts department


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Daddy take a look on ebay I picked up some in Feb. do a search for 6 MM Plastic Lure Beads and you should find them.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the direction... I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pat Cattan craft stores have a good selection of beads too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carl,

For blades visit Erie outfitters, craig will get you hooked up with the hot ones. He has beads as well. Rodmakers has blades too but not the selection that Craig has, but they seem to be getting more and more stuff in. For beads, I like round 6mm but faceted beads work as well. 

http://stores.ebay.com/OLE-COYOTES-DEN 

http://stores.ebay.com/Walleye-Warehouse_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQpZ6QQtZkm

I've ordered from both of these ebay stores, blades are just okay, not very high quality but they are 1/4 the price of the good ones and they will still catch plenty of fish. 

Number 2's on top on the bottom I like #6 trebles, but for double willow spinners I like number 4's, use mustad triple grips or gamagatzue EGW (extra wide gap) I use red hooks 85% of the time, expecially for the top hook. for spinners to run on inline weights or bottom bouncers, I like 15 or 20 pound seaguar carbon pro flourocarbon. 4 or 5 fters get the job done. For double willows use 30 pound flouro or 30 pound fireline. I like fireline in crystal or smoke, holds up to many fish without retying often. On the ends I like a barrel swivel in 20 pound test. Rodmakers has these by the counter.


----------

